# Message for Ash or Andy at Swift



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Hi Guys

I have a 2009 swift Sundance 590RL and I am thinking of having it waxoiled, assuming the whole underneath is treated, will this affect the floor of the van? The reason for the question is that my last van had the Swift experimental covered floor which held in any moisture and caused it to rot, will the waxoil treatment do the same thing and cause me problems later on?

Thanks

Terry


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Terry,

It is difficult for us to say what negative effects (if any) waxoiling the floor of your Sundance Motorhome could occur as this is not a product we use nor have we tested. As you are aware it is essential to allow the Motorhome floor to 'breath' and we cannot say for sure if waxoil would restrict this. I suggest contacting the supplier of the waxoil to get their views on the product.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

'Waxoyl' is designed to prevent rusting of metal: It is not designed to be applied to external vehicle metal but to internal box sections etc. It is a semi-liquid and if applied externally it may drip ( until 'dried' somewhat ) unless done very carefully............... unless you are thinking of an underseal which contains 'Waxoyl' .... which would be a different kettle of fish and may not smell so much like one either  

Harvey


----------

